# Space marine army Vader's Fist WIP



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm working on a whole bunch of crap (I have like 4 diff armys to paint at the moment) I just wanted to show off the vader figure I'm working on for my stormtrooper space marine army. It the first gs conversion work I've done and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Now just to paint him and assemble the stormtroopers and I'll post some pics when I get to finishing them. The other figure is the piant scheme for my first space marine army. I'll post some pics of them when I get them all painted too. 








hes about a head taller than normal marines.








I just thought this pic looked funny. Like he's about to explode the marines head with the force or something. lol. 

Thanks for looking. C&C welcome.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this a joke?

I recommend getting some allied demonhunter/witchhunter IMPERIAL STORM TROOPERS and painting them white.

And some more sith lords (i.e. inquisitors) would fit in nicely.

Also, your guys cape is a bit too small.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

DUDE im sorry no just no put it in a cubard and forget about it plzzz I understand your a starwars fan but arnt we all PLZ FOR THE LOVE OF EVERY THING THAT IS hoLY put it a way ......


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol but I had to do it, I've seen 2 other "star wars" forces online and they didn't look very impressive. Its only gonna be vader and 2 tac squads. I needed something to work on the side while painting a couple hundred of my other sm, I was getting bored.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats sooooo funny. I love themed armies. Vader looks ace, i do agree that his cape could be a bit bigger. You should do a guardsmen on his knees holding his throat in a diorama.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

lol I was thinking that yesterday when I was gluing him together. I was thinking of doing some kind of soldier maybe floating in front of him instead of kneeling and maybe do a guy on the floor that was sliced in half by vader.

I'll have to take a better pic of the cape too. I don't think it looks too bad, I'm not sure what figure its from. I have a bag of bits that I bought at a comic store awhile ago that has a whole bunch of random 40k and Fantasy bits. The cape has some fur at the top around the collar and a skull hanging from it. 

I was thinking about sculpting some more cloth onto the cape and doing vader's skirt thing around his waist but I'm bad at sculpting and I was lucky to get the rest of him to look as good as it does.

here's a pic of the cape on vader:










and heres a better pic of vader's face:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Meh, he looks cool so I say go nuts. 
A Star Wars theme is not the worst one out there, truth be told there are some people whose themes on Heresy are much, much worse than a Star Wars one...and they always start with 'Wouldn't it be cool'- No it wouldn't, now shut the hell up and go sit in the corner.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks hopefully he'll look even better when painted. 

Heres some pics of some of my figures from my first sm army:

this is my favorite figure atm. I like how he turned out.










If they had prototype soldier dreadnoughts this is how I imagine they looked.










This guy I made because I had no more legs but ton of torsos and arms.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*vader update*

Almost have him finished. I'm getting a little better with the greenstuff and sculpting it. I also have the heads of the stormtroopers done and should be putting them together soon enough when I get my other space marine army painted. (20 more figures to go!) 

Heres the pics:




























Just have to add the cape, which I'll probably also be making out of gs. 
crits & comments welcomed. 
thanks


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

That Vader model is so awesome! Cool stuff mate!

DK


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, I gotta get the test stormtrooper painted up so I can post it and I need to finish vaders cape and paint him up.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

lookin good so far, keep it up!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with the above's, that Vader is awesome! Can't wait until you have painted him 
But alas, I think an Imperial had been easier to convert xD

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nice work there with the gs, ive never sculpted with it before, so i still dont know how hard it is to do things, but i dnt know what you mean by your not good at using gs, i mean, there are people that are worse ya know


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I meant compared to other people on this site and the internet I'm a beginner with the gs. I read all the articles and tutorials I could find for using it and they helped alot, also keep a cup of water nearby you'll need it constantly. I keep my fingers and tools soaked when I work with the gs it helps greatly. 

Hopefully I'll have some spare time this weekend so I can get some stuff done and have pics to post monday.


----------



## Nerdbot (Jun 4, 2008)

That vader is awsome. I think that you are really good at GS. I have never sculpted before but what you did looks great. I cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking really good.

One suggestions, dont use the SM shoulder pads on him, just leave them off, then he'll look more like Vader


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

At first I wasn't going to put the shoulder pads on him and I was going to try to convert the whole army to look more like how they actually look in star wars but now I'm leaning towards converting them to look like how they would be portrayed in the 40k universe so they blend in more with the 40k universe but are recognizable as star wars characters.

This picture really inspired me to make them look more space marine-ish


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That Vadar is really turning out, damn. Looking forward to seeing the final thing.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*Vader update*

It's been awhile. Finally sat back down and got around to almost finishing up the paint on vader. 

Pics with no flash: (This is more how he looks in person looking at him with your own eye.)


























Pics with flash: (Just to show the attempt at shading to make him not look like one giant black blob. Not completely finished but I'm not sure what else to do with his armor and I don't really like the look of the little highlight around every edge, looks just a bit too cartoony to me.)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice looking conversion, Star Wars is as interesting a theme as many others and you have made a good looking model, so I'd politely ignore naysayers. As for how to deal with the blacks, you could try washing the cloth with a thin blue or purple to give it more of a fabric feel. Or using a gloss varnish on the armour so he looks shiny like Darth, possibly.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments. I just wish my painting skills were a bit better but I like the converting and putting to gether the models part of the hobby more than actually painting them.

The shiny armor look did cross my mind and at first I thought about trying to pull it off with just painting a white shine on the black but knew with my not so great painting skills I more than likely wouldn't be able to pull it off the right way. Putting a clear gloss on the armor parts and a matte on the cloth would be a good plan. I have some of the army painters quickshade coming in the mail so I might try some of that on him, not sure yet. 

What kind of blue wash would you suggest (colorwise)? 

I'm not too worried about naysayers there's always gonna be someone who disagrees with you but in the end all that matters is that I like it


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*stormtrooper time!*

Alright so I finally got around to putting together the first space marine. I was holding off because the heads that I had weren't working out so I was looking around and I saw that someone on other forums had started a star wars themed army too and I like what he did with his heads so I borrowed the idea. 

He used the star wars minis dark trooper head which fits rather nicely with the space marine body. I went a little farther with my body and used the chest piece with the little skull. I shaved the skull and the little ports on the chest and trimmed down the neck collar. The head fits more nicely with the collar piece gone and the stormtrooper doesn't have to stare at the sky all day long. 

The only thing I can't decide now is to but the backpack on of leave it off and I'm not sure which weapon I like better. There is 3 to choose from, A bolter, a lasgun with the stock and barrel cut off, or the lasgun with no alterations. I thinks I like the modified lasgun because it looks more like a blaster than anything else. 

Your opinions/suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.

Heres the pics

blaster with back and no back-

















bolter with back and no back-

















unmodified lasgun-









Stormtrooper front and back-









Like I said any opinions on which one you think is better looking is appreciated and helpful. thanks

*on a side note I was just looking at vader again, I really would like to do a light glow on his armor from the lightsaber. Are there any good tutorials on how to do a good looking glow effect? I don't want to mess up vader and have to completely repaint him. thanks


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd go with the blaster and no backback, but then i'd remodel the jutting piece to look like the rectangle that actual ST have. Aside from that, you've got a good looking mini there. As for OSL, looking at the Wraithlord's Stuff is probably the best place to star. His OSL is sweeeeet

Reaper


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice there buddy. I like the stormtroopers. Hope to see more. Have some rep sir.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, yea I thought about taking the little thing off at the end of the barrel but didn't get to it before I took the pics. The next blaster I do I'm gonna leave the litte bit of the stalk on the back and shape it down so it doesn't look so blank back there. I'll post some pics up when I get the first one painted.
I'll definitely have to check wraithlord's stuff out. I have a slight idea on how to do the glow just from looking at pics. I guess the best thing would be to practice on another model before trying it on vader. I'll post some pics of the test painting when I get around to doing it.
Thanks again


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*little bit o progress*

Got the first stormtrooper halfway painted. I just have no luck with any kind of spray aerosols. I sprayed it with the gw skull white primer and it made it all gritty. I started painting over it and it looks a little better but you can still kinda tell, hopefully a few more coats of white will smooth it out. 

I still have to paint the shoulder pads and helmet and add the little details on the helmet but heres the progress pics:


















with gun:









final design for the blaster. Now I just have to paint it black:









Heres a pic of the original stormtroopers I was gonna do before I got the heads from the sw minis:








(horrible I know!) 

and lastly heres a pic of my workspace with some spacehulk figures waiting to be cleaned up, primed, and painted  plus vader by his lonesome waiting for a new cape.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

At first I just thought the Vader guy was kinda odd but it turned out really nice IMO. I like the pic of the marine storm troopers too cause somehow they just -work- with power armour.

For your stormtroopers I say no back pack and maybe bulk the blaster up a bit. Nothing wrong with using a different design of blaster since in a lot of the older SW books I read storm troopers use different equipment al over the place and the armour seems fairly better so why not the guns?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, this is too cool for school dude.

I love it! I think I fell in love with that drawing of Vader and the Stormtrooper marines you posted last page! If you can get an army looking like that I would be impressed! Not to mention stunned by the sheer cool factor...

Keep up the awesome work! Vaders looking great


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

tat2artst said:


> It's been awhile. Finally sat back down and got around to almost finishing up the paint on vader.
> 
> Pics with no flash: (This is more how he looks in person looking at him with your own eye.)
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Of course with the paint job it kind of looks like the Shreader. Hmmm maybe someone should do a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle theme. LOL +rep from me.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> At first I just thought the Vader guy was kinda odd but it turned out really nice IMO. I like the pic of the marine storm troopers too cause somehow they just -work- with power armour.
> 
> For your stormtroopers I say no back pack and maybe bulk the blaster up a bit. Nothing wrong with using a different design of blaster since in a lot of the older SW books I read storm troopers use different equipment al over the place and the armour seems fairly better so why not the guns?


Thanks, I'm definitely leaving the packs off. unless I do sandtroopers down the line, they'd look ok with backpacks painted all black. I was thinking about painting the right shoulderpad on the vet sarge of the tactical squad with the orange and black like the sandtrooper has though. I'll have to look into the equipment, I know there is shock troopers and such that use heavy weapons and stuff. The bolter just looked to big and blocks the whole torso of the model. 





Concrete Hero said:


> Damn, this is too cool for school dude.
> 
> I love it! I think I fell in love with that drawing of Vader and the Stormtrooper marines you posted last page! If you can get an army looking like that I would be impressed! Not to mention stunned by the sheer cool factor...
> 
> Keep up the awesome work! Vaders looking great


Thanks, that picture is awesome. Its definitely the direction I'm trying to go for and hopefully when I'm done my models will be almost as cool as the drawing if not cooler.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

You do know that this gives whole new meaning to the "Empire Strikes Back."


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> This is awesome. Of course with the paint job it kind of looks like the Shreader. Hmmm maybe someone should do a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle theme. LOL +rep from me.


Thanks  lol he kinda does

A TMNT army would be pretty hilarious. Orks would be a good base to start with, just add shells, cut of the ears and add some eye mask things. Maybe not a whole army but atleast a mob of boyz or a group of kommandos would be great


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

*final stormies*

Finally finished the first test stormtrooper. I know some of the paint looks a little grainy on him but its because of the gw white primer I used beforehand. The white paint went on pretty smooth but wouldn't cover the grainyness of the undercoat and I even put on 4-5 coats of white on it. 

heres the pics:



















heres a picture of the bases I'm gonna use. I got them off a seller on ebay that makes a whole bunch of cool resign bases. I got some cool spaceship deck ones for my space hulk figures too.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Funking awesome looking storm trooper


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, your storm trooper looks incredible. I can not wait to see your whole army of them. Have some rep.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! I wish I can eventually have a whole army but for now its just gonna be one 10 man tac, vader and a atst. I need to learn how to do casting so I can cast the stormtroopers head cause getting those figures is quite expensive to end up chopping them up for their heads. I spent around $50 getting the 10 darktroopers that I needed for the one squad.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

Its been quite a while since I've done anything. I haven't had much time to paint up any figures. I started working on a 3d version of space hulk made out of lego using the lego digital designer. This one's interior is based off of the tantive IV from the first scene in a new hope. Heres some pics

These are the main floor pieces (1 of each right now till I finish it all and then I'll duplicate them according to how many are in the game box.)

















Heres some starting pictures of what the walls of the corridors look like (haven't started on the rooms, door pieces and counters yet)









































Heres mission 3:3 setup from space hulk 2nd edition.








one of the start hallways









scale reference with a minifig. It looks great with a warhammer figure too. The board is pretty much the same scale as the cardboard space hulk board (just a tiny bit bigger) I'll get some pictures of and actual physical model when I have my camera. The lego mini figure is almost the same height as a warhammer space marine on a base. The lego figure is just a tiny bit taller.

















The only problem is the price, buying lego factory custom sets cost way more than normal price. This ones sitting at about $1500 right now (the mission layout) and its not even halfway done. It would be pretty awesome in person though so hopefully I'll be able to afford it when I get it all done. I think it would be really fun to play either space hulk or any other tabletop game using this.


----------



## WeeDawgNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

did you ever finish the Star Wars army? I just registered today & I think your models look great. I just want to see the whole army or more pics of the current status of it.


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

WeeDawgNYC said:


> did you ever finish the Star Wars army? I just registered today & I think your models look great. I just want to see the whole army or more pics of the current status of it.


Thanks, It's still a wip just haven't been able to touch any of my warhammer stuff. I was on a 40k kick and then it just got put back on the backburner again. Winters coming up so I might have some time to get some stuff done, no promises though. 

After finishing the first stormtrooper I ripped vader's cape and pack off and wanted to sculpt a new cape and that's where I left off. He's still waiting for his cape. 

If I had time or people to play the actual game with I'd probably be more inclined to get things done but I just don't have the time for it so I'll paint a couple of figures a month or two a year and then move onto other artistic endeavors, it's a never-ending cycle :wacko:


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think that if you didnt use the shoulder pads it would look more like a stormtrooper

Just some constructive criticism:biggrin:


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

GNOME_NINJA44 said:


> I think that if you didnt use the shoulder pads it would look more like a stormtrooper
> 
> Just some constructive criticism:biggrin:


yea they would but I'm trying to make them look more like this:










stormtroopers are cool but genetically enchaced super space marine stormtroopers are even better :biggrin: hopefully they'll be able to shoot better too :laugh:


----------

